
MIT researchers devise a secure anonymity network that’s 10x faster than Tor - jonbaer
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/231817-mit-researchers-devise-a-secure-anonymity-network-thats-10x-faster-than-tor
======
Mizza
Code:
[https://github.com/kwonalbert/riffle](https://github.com/kwonalbert/riffle)

